# Wie geht es der Scherbenwelt?



## Vetaro (14. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich versuche gerade, mir einige Details der Draenei und über die Scherbenwelt zu erschließen. Zwar wissen wir genau, wer wessen Köpfe abschlägt, aber simple Informationen wie "was machen Draenei den ganzen Tag eigentlich" kriegen wir ja fast nie.

Soweit ich das richtig sehe, ist seit dem Beginn von WoW die ingame- und Realzeit ja fast identisch gelaufen, es sind also etwa sechs im Spiel vergangen, vor vielleicht drei Jahren sollten die letzten Bosse der Scherbenwelt besiegt worden sein.

 Ich frage mich, wie es denen da mitlerweile geht. Wahrscheinlich, so stelle ich es mir vor, sind nur noch einige dämonisch infizierte Tiere übrig, Hölllenfeuer-Halbinsel, Schattenhochland und Nethersturm sind bestimmt langzeitig nicht mehr dafür geeignet, Pflanzen wachsen zu lassen.
 Aber die Truppen der Feinde sollten doch vernichtet sein, oder? Keine Bedrohungen mehr, die die Bevölkerung ernsthaft leiden lassen.  Ich stelle mir vor, dass Draenei viele Ruinen wieder beleben und aufbauen wollen und die Leute des unteren Viertels eine bessere Stimmung schaffen.

Meine Fragen sind also:
* Habt ihr offiziellere Informationen, vielleicht Quests die ich übersehen habe, NPCgespräche oder erwähnungen in Büchern?
* Wie _nehmt ihr an_, entwickeln sich die Dinge? Gibt es noch ernste Feinde, die wohl weiterhin unterwegs sind?
* Was machen eigentlich die stationierten Menschen. Sind die irgendwann heimgekehrt oder seit Warcraft 2 gezwungen, da weiter rumzulungern?
* Gäbe es widersprüche, wenn Draenei, die auf der Scherbenwelt geblieben und nicht mit der Exodar geflohen sind jetzt durch das Portal nach azeroth reisen würden?

Hier noch einige Zeitstrang-Fragen: 
*Wann haben die Draenei angefangen, Schamanen zu werden? War das vor dem Aufbruch mit der Exodar? Lässt sich eine ungefähre Anzahl an Jahren festlegen?  
* Und, angenommen dass die Exodar etwa gleichzeitig mit der letzten öffnung des dunklen Portals notgelandet ist, wie lange waren die eigentlich unterwegs?


----------



## Nexilein (16. April 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich versuche gerade, mir einige Details der Draenei und über die Scherbenwelt zu erschließen.
> [...]
> ...



Die Scherbenwelt wurde zwar im Großen und Ganzen befreit, aber der Aufbruch von Allianz und Horde nach Nordrend war ja durch die Angriffe der Geisel motiviert und somit recht spontan. Ich würde also davon ausgehen, dass die Scherbenwelt zwar befriedet ist, aber es immernoch Reste der Legion und der Illidari gibt. Da die großen Helden der Scherbenwelt den Rücken gekehrt haben, sollte das Böse durchaus in der Lage sein sich neu zu formieren. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass in BC die gesammte Scherbenwelt zugänglich war. Es gab z.B. mal eine Karte der Scherbenwelt, in der "Deathwings Versteck" eingezeichnet war. Von daher driften vielleicht noch ein paar "Kontinente" der Scherbenwelt im Nether herum, die eine Bedrohung für die befriedeten Teile darstellen könnten.



Vetaro schrieb:


> * Und, angenommen dass die Exodar etwa gleichzeitig mit der letzten öffnung des dunklen Portals notgelandet ist, wie lange waren die eigentlich unterwegs?



Auf WoWWiki steht, dass Talgath die Draenei ca. 25.000 Jahre lang gejagt hat. Hat also ne Weile gedauert :-)
Und in "Teufelskreis" steht, dass die Draenei ca. 200 Jahre vor der Korrumpierung der Orks auf Draenor gelandet sind.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (16. April 2011)

ich glaube auch das sich die dämonen neuformieren und wieder neue bedrohung durch die scherbenwelt ensteht und aber erst nachdem wir nordend die letzten der geisel zur strecke gebracht haben


----------



## Kafka (16. April 2011)

Sie waren quasi schon immer auch Schamanen. Draeiei und Orc´s haben ja ewigkeiten auf Dreanor coexistiert, und da die Orc´s ja schon immer ein Schamanisches Volk waren liegt es halt nahe, das sich die Draenei einiges abgeguckt haben. Wer weiss was die Orc´s insgeheim alles drauf hatten bevor sie Korumpiert wurden?^^


----------



## Schiimon (16. April 2011)

Das Konsortium übernimmt die Kontrolle über Shattrath, nachdem sie die gesamte Scherbenwelt in eine Finanzkrise ungeahnten Ausmaßen gestürzt haben. Danach kaperten sie die zurückeroberte Festung der Stürme und kombinierten sie mit dem fetten Stein aus Nagrand um daraus ein Super-Raumschiff zu bauen. Außerdem sind sie dabei einen Riesen-Magneten zu entwickeln, mit dessen Hilfe sie die Exodarf in die Scherbenwelt ziehen wollen um die Festung der Stürme wieder zu komplettieren. A'dal und die anderen Naaru sind der Verlockung des Goldes verfallen und haben nun riesige Villen, in denen überall Bilder von ihnen hängen, außerdem sind sie von oben bis unten mit Goldkettchen behängt, made by Haris Pilton.
Die Ankunft des Anführers des Konsortiums steht kurz bevor und die Armeen bereiten sich vor, in neue Gebiete, östlich von der bisher bekannten Scherbenwelt aufzubrechen um dort Deathwing endgültig den garaus zu machen. Weiterhin wurde der goblinsche Handelsprinz Gallywix nach Outland eingeladen, um die Monopolstrukturen für Azeroth zu besprechen. Wahrscheinlich übernehmen die Goblins Kalimdor und Northrend und die Astralen dürfen die freie Marktwirtschaft in die vom Allianz-Sozialismus verwahrlosten östlichen Königreiche zu bringen. Als Gegenleistung baut das Konsortium die verlorenen Inseln nach als Ferien-Paradies für die anderen Völker, natürlich mit vollkommen überhöhten Preisen und Aufschlägen für Handtücher und Badelatschen.


----------

